# where ip address are kept?



## mkwan (Sep 26, 2004)

In Red Hat Linux, the static IP address is usually set in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 file.  Where does Mac OS X set the IP address?

thanks,


----------



## Pengu (Sep 26, 2004)

i think its probably in NetInfo..


----------



## Mat (Sep 26, 2004)

You can view and change your IP address in the Network section of System Preferences.

Not sure if that's what you mean, but you can do it that way.


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 27, 2004)

/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist


```
<key>Ethernet</key>
                        <dict>
                                <key>MACAddress</key>
                                <string>00:03:93:86:f7:3a</string>
                        </dict>
                        <key>IPv4</key>
                        <dict>
                                <key>Addresses</key>
                                <array>
                                        <string>[b]192.168.0.100[/b]</string>
                                </array>
                                <key>ConfigMethod</key>
                                <string>INFORM</string>
                        </dict>
                        <key>IPv6</key>
                        <dict>
                                <key>ConfigMethod</key>
                                <string>Automatic</string>
                        </dict>
                        <key>Interface</key>
```
etc...


----------

